# Hello, to all



## Stoldal (Oct 1, 2007)

I just want to say hi, i just found this forum a few days ago. And i am glad i have found this forum, i have looking for a forum like this for a little. I hope that i can help people with the knowledge i have. To day to all, It is Monday!


----------



## soundlight (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Now for the standard interrogations: do you have a website/does your venue have a website? What is your opinion of the Metric system? What is your opinion on the Pirates vs. Ninjas conflict?

But seriously, welcome aboard. Be prepared to have the forum eat your life.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Welcome to the booth. Tell us about yourself. Where do you work? What are your specialties? Do you have a website (post it here)? How do you feel about Pirates? Do you believe the Metric System is cursed by God? 

We've got another member who works in Lost Wages named "Derekleffew". He isn't allowed to discuss the place he works but the ownership loves green glass. It's not like he works on Broadway, but there's a replica of it across the street.


----------



## Van (Oct 1, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> .............................................................. It's not like he works on Broadway, but there's a replica of it across the street.


 

There's a Replica of everything, somewhere, in Vegas. I bet they even have little clones of all the people in the world, with little handfuls of dollars....Sorry, got distracted. 

Welcome Aboard! I always say, Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 2, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> This is the second hint post I think, and I still have no idea where derek works... I gotta take a road-trip.



Sorry Charc wait 5 years or so then go... it used to be fun for the under 21 crowd but these day's it's been really changed. Many of the family friendly things are just gone. One place used to have a pretty nice sized amusement park but they took it out. The pirate show used to be a real pirate battle... now it's about "sirens" shaking it in skimpy outfits to lure sailors to their doom... not that that's a bad thing to watch. In general a lot of the things that would have been fun for you just aren't accessible. So save your money for your 21'st birthday... and save a lot too. The all you can eat prime rib for $7 is gone too. Now it's all you can eat lobster and king crab for only $40.


----------



## Stoldal (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, First question; yes, there is a web site. but i work a high school, Hopefully i will one day be in a true theatre.

Question Two: Metric system, Well lets just say i wish that America when to metric, I like the Metric system better, then the customary system.

Question Three: It is in my best interest not to comment on this topic 

Hmm, ya, i have meet Derekleffew. 

So about my self yep, i live in sin city, where i am 19 and there is not many things for me to do at night, Las vegas is a very over 21 city. Right now i am going to college, but i am also work/teach at a high school. My specialty are pre DMX light, but in the last year i have jumped in to DMX, and now i use a Strand light board, and i have been playing a round with PC based controllers. I also have many year in sound, i also do a little rigging and some pryro. The first thread i read here talked about pryo safety, and i will never let the high school i work at use them.

Ok, this is a list of what i use, not everything, just everything that i remember cuz right now i am sitting in NV history, and i am very bored.

Light:
4x High End, CyberLight CX
5x Technical Theatre 6 channel dimmer Packs
50x Par64
12x lekos
Strand 300 Series light board
AMX DMX interface

I can list sound just ask.


----------



## Logos (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. See Gaff some of the benighted anti metric heathens in your lost country are beginning to see the light and come to the light side of metric basking in the glorious effulgence that radiates from the eternal flame that ... Matron where's my medication.


----------



## Van (Oct 4, 2007)

Logos said:


> ............ Matron where's my medication.


 

(Matron. I think that's metric speak for "Nurse". Matrons work in Hospital, Nurses work in *A* Hospital, or An Hospital to use correct English. )


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 5, 2007)

Logos said:


> Matron where's my medication.



Webster's Dictionary On-line says...
"Main Entry: ma·tron
Pronunciation: 'mA-tr&n
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English matrone, from Anglo-French, from Latin matrona, from matr-, mater
1 a : a married woman usually marked by dignified maturity or social distinction b : a woman who supervises women or children (as in a school or police station) c : the chief officer in a women's organization
2 : a female animal kept for breeding"

Now I know what's wrong with Logos. He has a female animal kept for breeding that gives him medication... that's messed up man.


----------



## Logos (Oct 5, 2007)

Once upon a time (I am very old you know) in a distant land far far away there were hospitals. These hospitals were not run by Doctors, or Adminstrators or anyone else. These hospitals were run by Matrons. Large women mostly in personality if not size. They wore dark blue uniforms and white starched cuffs and collars and had hats that made the flying Nuns thing look unimpressive. 
They were got rid of when the world decided that hospitals should be run by admin staff and hospitals are not clean anymore, and everyone does what they like.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 5, 2007)

Fascinating Logos, were they also "kept for breeding"?


----------



## Logos (Oct 6, 2007)

The very thought of a Matron being involved in sex is frightening.

Try Googling "Carry On Matron" and see what you get.


----------

